# C.O.B.W.E.B. Classes [June]



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Salem Police Department June 1, 2, 3, 2005

National Park Service - Charlestown Navy Yard June 13, 14, 15, 2005

Bridgewater State College June 20, 21, 22, 2005

Contact [email protected]


----------

